# Di naku paka balog engliah haha



## Fifipino

What does she mean? This is the full text from her:"Thanks.    Long live to the both of you .     Hope your happy with my friend .  Di naku paka balog engliah babe haha"


----------



## Hausmeister

It means whoever is speaking cannot carry on speaking English


----------



## Fifipino

Salmat


----------



## Hausmeister

Fifipino said:


> Salmat



Salamat - Danke


----------



## Fifipino

I am sorry, I know what salamat is, I just wanted to state my gratitude


----------

